# Pleco not eating



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey everybody.

I set up a 29 gallon and seeded it with a giant hydrosponge that was so seeded with bacteria that it weighed about 15lbs. It was supporting about 10 very large mbuna.

I added 7 bronze corys (1/2") and a bushynose pleco (1.5-2")

I offered 2 shrimp pellets last night and 2 this morning. The corys ate them but the pleco has ignored food both times.

It's holding it's dorsal and tail fins in a clamped position except for when it moves and is breathing slightly more heavily than it should be, as are the corys.

I bought these fish in Mississauga and I live in Pickering. We're both on Lake Ontario water so that can't have been it. 

pH 7.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0

I've set up new tanks by "cloning" the biofilter from another tank dozens of times. Usually the fish are fine. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's a bummer, sorry to hear. Clamped fins are never a good thing to see, and more often than not it's ammonia, but in this case, clearly, it's not an ammonia problem. 

Since it's a new purchase, perhaps the pleco was unwell when you got it. The stress of moving might have been too much for it, or it may, possibly, have some sort of parasitic problem. Not eating and clamped fins indicates the fish is feeling pretty rotten but is not a lot to go on without any other symptoms and being new, you have no history with the fish.

BAs does guarantee most FW fish for 5 days, which includes the day of purchase. If it has not been five days yet, I'd call them. Might be if it dies you can get it replaced later on, when you have a chance to get back to Als. They can be pretty reasonable about this kind of thing if you let them know about a problem within the time limit.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I didn't get them at BA's I got them at Finatics. I'm not speaking poorly of the store. I think it's a great store. I'm just not happy about this pleco. This has never happened with a pleco to me before. 

If he's not better by Tuesday I may just take him back.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry, I guess I just assumed it was BAs.. it so often is.

Finatics is a great store and Mike typically has excellent stock.. I'd let him know that something appears to be amiss with this poor guy. Hopefully he'll get over whatever it is. Shame we don't know more about sickness in fish, but even if we did, how many of us would have the money to pay a vet to diagnose and prescribe for them ?

I don't keep plecs any more.. not since I was a kid in high school. Back then, just the regular common plecs, which would outgrow my tank in six months, and I'd trade them in for a small one and a couple of other fish.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> Sorry, I guess I just assumed it was BAs.. it so often is.
> 
> Finatics is a great store and Mike typically has excellent stock.. I'd let him know that something appears to be amiss with this poor guy. Hopefully he'll get over whatever it is. Shame we don't know more about sickness in fish, but even if we did, how many of us would have the money to pay a vet to diagnose and prescribe for them ?
> 
> I don't keep plecs any more.. not since I was a kid in high school. Back then, just the regular common plecs, which would outgrow my tank in six months, and I'd trade them in for a small one and a couple of other fish.


LOL! assuming BAs is totally legit xD

when did you purchase these fish? either it could just be stress from being moved? Keep a close eye out. Seeding your tank shouldn't be the culprit. i do it all the time with no problems


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> LOL! assuming BAs is totally legit xD
> 
> when did you purchase these fish? either it could just be stress from being moved? Keep a close eye out. Seeding your tank shouldn't be the culprit. i do it all the time with no problems


I bought them yesterday morning.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It can take days to weeks for some plecos to start eating. 
Give it a few more days and try some different foods.

Does the fish look different since you brought it home? If so maybe it just hasn't adjusted to your tank and isn't feeling so hot right now.

BN's are very hardy I find it odd that you're having issues with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I tried again. The corys went for it but the pleco reacted a little bit to the smell this time. He acted like he was sort of looking around for the food a little bit but didn't find it. He searched about an 8 sq inch area pretty far from where the actual food was then gave up.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you have other foods? Try something different and if you have some try a slice of zucchini see if it goes for it during the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Garlic is sometimes used with fish food. 

The theory is that garlic will increase fish appetite and clense for parisites and boost immune system. I add garlic powder to alot of my dry fish foods just sprinkle it in the jar and shake it up and serve. Some fish foods like New life spectrum have garlic in them. Discus breeders have been using garlic mixed with beef heart for years.

I have seen no ill effects on fish and feed it to all of my fish. They do appear very exited for the food. 

But there is some debate on whether it does anything at all or possible side effects.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

when did you add the pleco the tank? does it have hiding space? sounds just like stressed behaviour right now. I wouldnt be too worried about it unless it lasts for a while.


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Poor pleco!*

HI,
Have you try a slice of zuchini?
Nancy


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Hitch said:


> when did you add the pleco the tank? does it have hiding space? sounds just like stressed behaviour right now. I wouldnt be too worried about it unless it lasts for a while.


I gave it a wood cave of the type I have used with all my plecos over the last 10 years but it doesn't use it. It's always out in the open. It's not acting normal.

Ammonia and nitrite are still 0...

I don't have any Zucchini atm...


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

What about peas, sweet potato, carrots or even lettuce?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck with the BN. Hopefully it perks up soon for ya.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Success!! She ate a shrimp pellet.


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great for you!
Maybe he was eating just some kind of food,I raise mine with zuchini they love it but they never go for sweet potato,pea even cucumber they don't like it,I guess it depend on how they was raise maybe...how knows.
Good luck!


----------

